# 20 gallon sw?



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

so we have been thinking and we would really like to try saltwater. thought we'd try out a 20 gallon, and if all works well we will go larger. we've read the post by hailsniper, but would like a more personal opinion. we would like to have two clowns, is possible, i would like to have a starfish, maybe a lion of some sort? if not, thats ok for when we go bigger hopefully. maybe a few reefs or corals, still undecided yet.. we will go with the EuroReef of AquaC Protein Skimmer. What kind of filter do you use if you dont want live sand or live rock?(also still undecided) just a regular freshwater one? srry just a bit confused and dont want to go wrong here.. any opinionsor feedback would be great and well appreciated. :mrgreen:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

The Lions going to eat the clowns unless you get a dwarf lion. There are as many ways of keeping saltwater as there are fishkeepers. Do a huge amount of research on the net before you jump in.


RC


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Even a dwarf lion would be too big for your 20 gallon because they are fairly messy fish... I would go with the clowns... or (purple) fire gobies, royal grammas, blennys, (damsels if you like em enough because they are very aggressive) pseudochromis, and cardinalfish.


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

i would say maybe a clown pair, a basslet, and a damsel and/or cxardinal would do great together in there

a powerfilter will do fine on small setups, but as you get larger you will want canister filters

lions of any kind will not be able to be in there if you got a 50 a dwarf lion will do well in there as it is a more stable environment

i wouldnt worry about live sand because if yu get live rock, which i highly reccommend it will seed the sand and after a month or two make it live


----------



## jonah (Jan 19, 2005)

Technically, clowns are damsels. They just don't seem like they are because they aren't totally aggressive like many common damsels.

If all you've got is a 20g, then a pair of clowns would be it if I were setting it up. 

Do a lot of research is the best advice for a new salt tank. People can spend thousands on their mistakes.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

damsels are quite aggressive, and part of the anemonie fish family... but I would not get one if you have species like royal grammas or clowns in the tank... they bully EVERYTHING


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

the clowns and gramma would hold up well and should keep it in check, many times people would keep these times of fish together and have no problem


----------



## jonah (Jan 19, 2005)

I've kept a royal gramma and clowns together before, but not in a 20g tank.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

hmm..then i ask myself? why i am i running a big a** skimmer on my 10g tank? lol


----------



## jonah (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't run a skimmer at all on my 10g. I just do regular water changes. It helps that I don't have much in it besides assorted macro algaes and a couple of small red saddlebacks.


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

MalawianPro @ Tue Jan 25 said:


> hmm..then i ask myself? why i am i running a big a** skimmer on my 10g tank? lol


because your upgrading to a 75 :fun:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

ah..yes lol. I actually just sold it and am going with the excalibur skimmer... I am prolly gonna keep the 10g and hopefully move it to my office (if the dang guy calls me back about stand) so prolly always will have it, but I plan on downgrading on the livestock in it to one or two clowns in it and anemone and starburst polyps and 40w of lighting with fan(DIY be coming up soon..) Is AC300 too much filteration on it? i wanna make it a fuge for the 10g...


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

YGPM


----------

